# JansZen A8 speakers



## Bpack (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey anyone or everyone. Just a generalized question about the JansZen a8 speakers. I’ve only heard great things and yet very little about them. I’m ready to call David Janszen but just wondering if anyone has used these in a HT system? Happy New Year All!


----------

